# Florida Woman Arrested With More Than Two Dozen Pipe Bombs



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/michelle-kolts-florida-pipe-bomb-195632606.html


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Wow, kudo to the parents for sure.


----------



## Airma (Aug 27, 2019)

COOL


----------

